# Any other Sconnies (Wisconsin) our there?



## crimbfighter (Jul 13, 2010)

So, to all those in the central Wisconsin area, if there are indeed any here, I thought it might be fun to organize a meet and greet and set up some photo ops with some of the well known structures or beautiful landscape to the west. 

If there are in fact any other central, or south central Sconnie residents, post a reply. I think we could organize something fun. Maybe an after hours tour of the capital or something. Anyway open to suggestions, so post away!


----------



## jkevin (Jul 16, 2010)

hello from baraboo always loved photography but only got serious  about 1 yr ago by no means an expert but still fun


----------



## chuckorc (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello from Racine, and like the poster above I'm just getting serious about photography. I've always been interested but now I have the money to pursue this hobby seriously, lol.


----------



## QueenMedic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, I am in North Central Wisconsin!


----------



## jkevin (Nov 25, 2010)

we should get together sometime take a few photos and maybe a little coffee or something?


----------

